# Two brothers



## VotTak (Nov 26, 2020)

Two brothers.
Steel: CPM 154CM
HRC: 61
Grind: Hollow
Handle: Stabilized and casted hornbeam
Still not finished, but you got the idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 26, 2020)

Gorgeous. Crummy wood lives again thanks to casting!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2020)

Already is a looker. Please also show the finish product. What's the story behind "2 brothers"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2020)

Those are going to be incredibly nice! Did you forge the blades? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Nov 27, 2020)

You know this wood is not very popular here(do not know why) so when I saw small burl for sale about a year ago I took it, stabilized it and cast it. Made 3 pair of scales... and I could never make a blade which would make it as a nice knife... Finally I decided to make 2 similar blades without removing carbonized surface. I just added more irregularities to that surface and went for hollow grind. To me hollow grind always pop up and catch the eye.
Not much of a story... Now I'm looking for burl like that and cannot find it...

And no, I do not forge... Stock removal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 27, 2020)

VotTak said:


> You know this wood is not very popular here(do not know why) so when I saw small burl for sale about a year ago I took it, stabilized it and cast it. Made 3 pair of scales... and I could never make a blade which would make it as a nice knife... Finally I decided to make 2 similar blades without removing carbonized surface. I just added more irregularities to that surface and went for hollow grind. To me hollow grind always pop up and catch the eye.
> Not much of a story... Now I'm looking for burl like that and cannot find it...
> 
> And no, I do not forge... Stock removal.


Do you use a belt grinder or.... for the stock removal? Been wanting to give it a try.


----------



## VotTak (Nov 27, 2020)

@jasonb I do use grinder. I built it. My initial version of grinder was posted here:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/grinder-advice.36944/#post-514024 
It was enhanced after that but I still use it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 29, 2020)

VotTak said:


> You know this wood is not very popular here(do not know why) so when I saw small burl for sale about a year ago I took it, stabilized it and cast it. Made 3 pair of scales... and I could never make a blade which would make it as a nice knife... Finally I decided to make 2 similar blades without removing carbonized surface. I just added more irregularities to that surface and went for hollow grind. To me hollow grind always pop up and catch the eye.
> Not much of a story... Now I'm looking for burl like that and cannot find it...
> 
> And no, I do not forge... Stock removal.


Hop hornbeam burl?


----------



## VotTak (Nov 29, 2020)

@gman2431 I bought it here https://woodbarter.com/threads/burl-american-hop-hornbeam-pieces.37132/
It was just saying "hornbeam"


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have a smaller piece and a bigger piece in you ever want more. I cant remember for the life of me where I got it tho...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2020)

My in-laws have a neighbor that has a few hundred pounds of Hop-hornbeam burl laying around his house for "decoration". He just can't seem to part with any, but did say he'll get me a piece for the collection. Been 2 years, maybe this year.

Great looking knife.


----------

